# Another large CNC project.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a 78 inch sign I designed in Aspire and Carved in my Shark HD. The Shark will on only carve 24 " squares at any given time. So I carved this in a series of 80" long 24" wide panels. Further broke those into 24 " tiles. This resulted in 16 tiles carved separately. I set the pieces up on rail to control X axis accuracy, than slid the pieces through the Y axis. Aspire makes it pretty painless, but takes some real flat straight wood... and some crafts skills that I need to work on.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome Scott
That is some sign, what kind of wood did you use


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> This is a 78 inch sign I designed in Aspire and Carved in my Shark HD. The Shark will on only carve 24 " squares at any given time. So I carved this in a series of 80" long 24" wide panels. Further broke those into 24 " tiles. This resulted in 16 tiles carved separately. I set the pieces up on rail to control X axis accuracy, than slid the pieces through the Y axis. Aspire makes it pretty painless, but takes some real flat straight wood... *and some crafts skills that I need to work on.*


this is impressive....

and you keep saying this about your skills...
what can be helped with???


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a really impressive sign.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

It's really professional job!
Sid


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Scottart said:


> This is a 78 inch sign I designed in Aspire and Carved in my Shark HD. The Shark will on only carve 24 " squares at any given time. So I carved this in a series of 80" long 24" wide panels. Further broke those into 24 " tiles. This resulted in 16 tiles carved separately. I set the pieces up on rail to control X axis accuracy, than slid the pieces through the Y axis. Aspire makes it pretty painless, but takes some real flat straight wood... and some crafts skills that I need to work on.


Really nice job, Scott. Don't beat yourself up over little mistakes. My father used to say that people are there own worst critics. You know where all of the little flaws are but 99 out of 100 people will never notice them.

The fact that you can "grid" the work make it all come together shows some mad skills and patience.

Bill


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job, looks wonderful. how did you put it together?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great. It blew me away when I saw the picture and the first thing I thought was "My Gawd,how big of a CNC machine is that"? LOL

Great job, thanks for posting and explaining how you did it.

Herb


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome work!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow I'm just blown away by that . I never would have thought it could be accurately done in sections like that as I thought were dealing with thousands of an inch here . But looks like you've got it mastered


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice sign. When I first looked at it I wondered were you got the small jack clamp from but then read it was 78"! Looks very good to me.
Allen


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I am working on Jointing large sections together. and am missing on some of the machine set up skills to have Joints match really close. mostly just practice


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> I am working on Jointing large sections together. and am missing on some of the machine set up skills to have Joints match really close. mostly just practice


what machines do you have???


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a Dewalt planner, a hand held makita planner, and recently found and old cast Jointer that i am fixing up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> I have a Dewalt planner, a hand held makita planner, and recently found and old cast Jointer that i am fixing up.


till you get the jointer up and running...

mount a very straight - straight edge to your board...
example....
PRO-Grip Straight Edge Clamps

take your router w/ a flush trim bit(down shear is a plus) and dress the edge of the board...
no router.. I believe in Bosch 1617's....

now trim the opposing edge of the board parallel w/ your table saw that has a glue line blade in it...
I like Freud blades a lot...
no TS??? us your routers and trim bit... 

I suggest splineing because of the nature of your work...
adds strength and stability to the joint...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Your work blows me away! When I saw the photo of the sign I thought "That's a nice placque", then I saw the sawhorses! Yikes! It's huge! You did that on a Shark?! I'm very impressed.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> till you get the jointer up and running...
> 
> mount a very straight - straight edge to your board...
> example....
> ...


Thanks for the detail answer. That looks workable. I make the 2nd one of these starting this weekend, so will give this a whirl.. Thank you...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> Thanks for the detail answer. That looks workable. I make the 2nd one of these starting this weekend, so will give this a whirl.. Thank you...


if there is even a hint of a question - ask...

sent you a PM...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is a quick update.

This is the 2nd 78" diameter carving of this set and this one is now in painting stage. I have to finish the trim and letters next weekend. 

The first carving was done with a Shark HD and involved 16 tiles, 48 tool changes and about 42 hours of carving time.

The 2nd carving was done on my new CNCrouterparts 4896. It took 2 tiles, 6 tool changes and about 12 hours of carving time.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

42hrs, wow, Scott....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> Here is a quick update.
> 
> This is the 2nd 78" diameter carving of this set and this one is now in painting stage. I have to finish the trim and letters next weekend.
> 
> ...


Scott your going to be on an episode of "Thats Incredible " when your done this one . I can't believe the amount of work involved in making this sign and the amazing detail . You sure have a talent there


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You paint as good, if not better, than you cut !!!! Looking Good !!

HJ

Jealous


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

An amazing job! Beautiful.


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Beautiful! You are amazing sir.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

there she is all done. ready for a coat of Spar varnish, than on to paint number 2.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> there she is all done. ready for a coat of Spar varnish, than on to paint number 2.


Nothing short of incredible looking Scott! 
I sure look forward to seeing your work , thanks for sharing


----------



## Sarge1400 (Apr 13, 2015)

I can't even put into words how impressive that is, Scott.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sarge1400 said:


> I can't even put into words how impressive that is, Scott.


I could only imagine seeing it in person


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

oooo, you guys sound like my mom.. 

thanks for the kind words. just a couple of passions coming together, painting, the outdoors, woodcarving, and then the magic of Aspire and a cool CNC machine... And wife who lets me play.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> oooo, you guys sound like my mom..
> 
> thanks for the kind words. just a couple of passions coming together, painting, the outdoors, woodcarving, and then the magic of Aspire and a cool CNC machine... And wife who lets me play.


Your definitely in a class all yourself Scott . Personally I've never seen anything like it


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott, you're a regular Vincent Van Gogo. Just don't cut your ear off with that big head you could get from us wannabes.

Looks great +. 

How long does it take to paint something like that and can you give us an approx amount you get for those? Not being nosey (well yes I am) but was wondering if there's enough in it to sub the painting out to someone and then just spray the spar on it. I can't paint siding on a house. 

Rainman -- I ordered Aspire today.

HJ

This retirement thing is getting expensive.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Rainman -- I ordered Aspire today.
> 
> HJ.


Your killing me John :|


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

This should be the 2nd to last post on this thread. Pictured below are the two sister 78" diameter Signs. One carved on a CNCRP 48 96 and the other carved on my Shark Pro HD. the Same carving files, just painted a little different for the customer. The third image is a flat stanley cutout of a king salmon model i just created in Aspire. It is cut out of 3/4 plywood and is flat, just painted for depth. on top of the finished cut out is the photo that I used in Aspire to create the model. that's my wife holding a 54 pound Chinook, damn hard to live with after she caught that fish..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the CNC work is one thing...
but the coloring/painting is spectacular...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

its all paint by numbers...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> its all paint by numbers...


right....


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Scottart said:


> there she is all done. ready for a coat of Spar varnish, than on to paint number 2.


Damn. I am such an amateur! GREAT WORK! PHENOMENAL!


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Just out of curiosity ... what did you charge the customer for those two signs?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gives me an inferiority complex...


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

And now I'm curious ... the wood carved image that is hand painted is very nice, buy why didn't you use the photographic process that prints on metal instead? 

Print on Metal


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I charged them enough to buy a new CNCRP 4896 with all the bells and whistles, plus a large Dust collector system. 

Stick486 has forgotten more than I have done. And I don't post pictures of all the ugly stuff that didn't work out.. 

But thanks for the words.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Joe Jones said:


> And now I'm curious ... the wood carved image that is hand painted is very nice, buy why didn't you use the photographic process that prints on metal instead?
> 
> Print on Metal


HMMMM.

Well... i haven't worked with metal, or that photo printing process. I just needed a quick salmon for people to pose with at the gallery for the classic tourist shot. I used scrap plywood and cheap acrylic paints, and have about 3 hours into it. I guess if I was trying got sell them I would look into that process. Have you any experience with it Joe? Where do you start? Not sure my CNC could cut metal.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Joe, I looked at your profile.. you have a metal shop.. so I could send you DXF files and you could cut them out, print the color on them and ship them to me for sale.. Other than the freight charges to Alaska suck the life out of that idea..


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

The metal printing process is fairly new. I attended a photography convention in Nashville recently, and considered plunking down $26,000.00 for the printer, but I have other priorities, and not endless money. 

There are companies that do the printing process already, so you don't have to reinvent the wheel. Just look into them. I posted a link above to one I found online in a quick Google! search.

The photographs come out looking like glass, and are nothing short of stunning. Right now, it is a costly process, but it is brand new. In three years, people will be printing on metal in their homes.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I love the paint job also. Great job.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, I have had a few small paintings printed on metal, but never a cut out image printed on a cut out piece of steel. It is also one of those artistic value puzzles..... Original art vs Prints vs photo reproductions... I guess you just need to find a market and own it.


----------

